# Dorian Is Coming To Visit



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm "in the cone" Thursday night through Friday afternoon.

They are predicting 6-10 inches of rain and winds around 70 MPH inland, and higher along the coast.

It was almost exactly one year ago that Florence came through.
Some have just finished rebuilding.

We have one more day of decent weather to make preparations.

With a little luck it will make it's Northeast turn early and we will be spared the worst.

I hope everyone is ready.

https://www.wnct.com/weather/tropical-update-no-tropical-development-this-week/


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

I wish you and yours' the very best. Stay safe, dry and remember your pets.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Hatteras Island might get split in 2 again.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Every time this happens and I hear it on the news, I try to remember who is living on the coast. Not that it matters, it's devastating for anybody caught up in it. My thoughts are with all of you.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yep, time to secure your critters and your livestock.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

NOT happy for you and others in the path. Be safe.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Prayers for your safety, Friend.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> Hatteras Island might get split in 2 again.


I wouldn't be surprised.
It's just a matter of time.
Several of the islands have almost no beach left between the ocean and Hwy 12.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I feel for those non-locals caught up in this. 
The poor truck driver dispatched to the area with needed supplies and no foreknowledge confine himself in a heckuva spot .
The family on vacation from foreign lands with no way to return and the beach side reservation can be in a world of hurt and with little or no options..


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> The poor truck driver dispatched to the area with needed supplies and no foreknowledge confine himself in a heckuva spot .
> The family on vacation from foreign lands with no way to return and the beach side reservation can be in a world of hurt and with little or no options..


Resources are available for those contingencies.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Really ?
Could you tell us about them ?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my thoughts are with all of you in its path also. we are expecting quite a bit of rain and wind sat. not sure if that's where it's coming from. in any case. a mere trifle compared to some of you. stay safe everyone! ~Georgia


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Really ?
> Could you tell us about them ?


https://www.ncdps.gov/

https://www.ncdps.gov/dorian2019


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

newfieannie said:


> we are expecting quite a bit of rain and wind sat. not sure if that's where it's coming from.


The remnants of Dorian will be headed your way, likely on Saturday or Sunday.
These sites lets you see some of the computer models.
Just click the arrow at the bottom left to run the animation.:
https://www.windy.com

https://www.ventusky.com/

It's forecast to still be a hurricane when it reaches you, so *now* is the time to prepare.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Stay safe and please check in as soon as you can.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

BFF 
Should you be evacuating ?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> BFF
> Should you be evacuating ?


I have no plans to evacuate.
There is no risk of flooding here.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Stay safe.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

This is currently showing a great visual depicting how the storm is interacting with a front along the coastline. If the front proves to be stronger, the eye of the storm will remain offshore:

https://www.wnct.com/interactive-radar/

The eye is still over 400 miles from me, but some of the associated clouds and showers are coming onshore here now.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Dorian had weakened to a Cat 2, but is now back to a Cat 3.

The forward motion has slowed, which is good since the longer it stays offshore, the greater the chances the approaching front will push it farther East before it makes landfall.

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT5+shtml/050255.shtml

SUMMARY OF 1100 PM EDT...0300 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...31.3N 79.6W
ABOUT 105 MI...170 KM S OF CHARLESTON SOUTH CAROLINA
ABOUT 225 MI...365 KM SSW OF WILMINGTON NORTH CAROLINA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...*115 MPH*...185 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...*N OR 10* *DEGREES* AT *7 MPH*...11 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...955 MB...28.20 INCHES

It had been moving NW (280°) earlier, so the slow turning has already begun.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

How does one prepare for a hurricane?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wr said:


> How does one prepare for a hurricane?


Store or secure anything that might blow away and become a hazard.

Putting up storm shutters or plywood can prevent broken windows and subsequent water damage.

Make sure you have supplies sufficient to hold you over for as long as it takes to restore things to normal. (That's highly variable, but it should be enough for at least a week.) Roads can be blocked with trees or water, and may even be completely washed out in places, meaning it could take weeks to repair them.

If you get your water from a well, fill as many containers as you can in case you lose power.

If you're in a flood prone area, move everything in your house as high as possible, then evacuate.
(I don't have to worry about that one.)

Have plenty of battery powered lights handy.

Have a generator and plenty of fuel. Power can be out for a very long time in some areas.
During Florence last year, ours was out 5 days and 17 hours. (137 hours).
I ran the generator 122 hours on about 10.5 gallons of gas.

We didn't live in this house during Hurricane Floyd, but I know the power was out here for a little over 2 weeks then. 

It helps to have alternate ways to cook. We use propane anyway, but if we didn't we would use a Coleman stove or cook on a gas grill.

Have *cash* on hand because once you're able to get out to the stores, they may not have full power and won't be able to process credit cards. 

Move your vehicles away from trees that could fall on them. They are usually safe parked beside a building that can block the wind.

Make as much ice as possible to help keep food cold while power is out.
If you freeze containers full of water you have both cooling and potable water.

Even with a generator there may be a time period when it's out and it's not safe or convenient to run the generator. 

This storm (hopefully) will pass by relatively quickly so we should be able to get it going before anything could spoil. We cranked it a couple of days ago and made sure it's working properly, and all the cords are where we can find them easily. 

Interestingly, the eyewall is breaking up and drawing in a lot of dry air on the East side.
I hope that means it will weaken it and slow it's progress long enough for the front to push it out to sea for good.

https://www.wnct.com/interactive-radar/


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Birdseye view:
https://rammb-slider.cira.colostate.edu/?sat=goes-16&z=3&im=28&ts=1&st=0&et=0&speed=130&motion=loop&map=1&lat=0&opacity[0]=1&hidden[0]=0&pause=0&slider=-1&hide_controls=0&mouse_draw=0&follow_feature=0&follow_hide=0&s=rammb-slider&sec=conus&p[0]=band_02&x=6398.8251953125&y=4486.875


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

The eyewall breaking up is a good sign, hopefully it'll hurry on by.

I don't miss those at all. Sounds like you're good and prepared and staying safe...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

20 dead in the Bahamas and it is on Carolina's porch.
https://www.cbsnews.com/live-news/reinvigorated-dorian-lashing-north-and-south-carolina-coasts/


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm sure it's "gorgeous" in lots of places.

It was "gorgeous" here this morning..... until it wasn't:
















They are still going through the debris to see if any of these places were occupied.

The center of the hurricane is still 200 miles South of me, but it's spawning tornadoes within 25 miles of here already.



GTX63 said:


> 20 dead in the Bahamas and it is on Carolina's porch.


There's been one confirmed storm related death in NC so far that I know of, but we won't see the brunt until tonight and into tomorrow afternoon, after which we will again have "gorgeous" weather to pick up the debris and restore all the damage.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I respect hurricanes, but tornadoes scare the heck out of me.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> I respect hurricanes, but tornadoes scare the heck out of me.


We had a tornado warning here at my house around 3 PM but it evidently passed to the Northeast of me since I'm still here. 

With any luck your area will be spared on this one, as it seems to be making more of a turn to the Northeast:

"SUMMARY OF 400 PM EDT...2000 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...32.9N 78.6W
ABOUT 55 MI...90 KM SSE OF MYRTLE BEACH SOUTH CAROLINA
ABOUT 105 MI...165 KM SSW OF WILMINGTON NORTH CAROLINA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...*110 MPH*...175 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...*NNE OR 25 DEGREES* AT 8 MPH...13 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...958 MB...28.29 INCHES

RAINFALL: Dorian is expected to produce the following rainfall
totals through Friday:

Coastal Carolinas...6 to 12 inches, isolated 15 inches
Far southeast Virginia...3 to 8 inches"


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

I’m in Florida we had a visit of late a d got through it! Please a prayer for folks in Bahamas as they got hit hard as well any and a all suffering?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It's awful that so many have lost lives and homes and harsh that someone would use the deaths of of 20+ people as a reason to mock others.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's turned another 10° East and is now moving forward at a faster speed also.

The farther East the better for everyone here.

Winds have dropped a little more.

SUMMARY OF 500 PM EDT...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...33.1N 78.5W
ABOUT 45 MI...75 KM SSE OF MYRTLE BEACH SOUTH CAROLINA
ABOUT 85 MI...140 KM SSW OF WILMINGTON NORTH CAROLINA
MAXIMUM *SUSTAINED WINDS...105 MPH*...165 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...*NE OR 35 DEGREES AT 10 MPH*...17 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...960 MB...28.35 INCHES


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

RON L said:


> I’m in Florida we had a visit of late a d got through it! Please a prayer for folks in Bahamas as they got hit hard as well any and a all suffering?


Everyone in FL should go out and buy lottery tickets before the lucky streak is over.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

This is "Drop a House on a Witch" weather:
http://www.facebook.com/scarlet.medlin/videos/10215281957263286/



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10215281957263286


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

I have been lucky so far. A nice soaking rain and stiff breeze so far. 

Sending thoughts and prayers to those a bit east. They are having a much harder time.

We have been blessed!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

nchobbyfarm said:


> We have been blessed!


Many folks have, as it keeps moving to the Northeast.
The last two positions have it on a heading to miss land altogether.

The eyewall is starting to collapse, and it's already passed Wilmington so they have seen the worst.

SUMMARY OF 900 PM EDT...0100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...33.5N 77.8W
ABOUT 55 MI...85 KM S OF WILMINGTON NORTH CAROLINA
ABOUT 110 MI...175 KM SW OF CAPE LOOKOUT NORTH CAROLINA
MAXIMUM *SUSTAINED WINDS...100 MPH*...160 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...*NE OR 35 DEGREES AT 10 MPH*...17 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...958 MB...28.29 INCHES


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Now it's turned even more to the East.

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCUAT5+shtml/060152.shtml

SUMMARY OF 1000 PM EDT...0200 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...33.6N 77.7W
ABOUT 40 MI...65 KM S OF WILMINGTON NORTH CAROLINA
ABOUT 100 MI...160 KM SW OF CAPE LOOKOUT NORTH CAROLINA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...100 MPH...160 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...*NE OR 45 DEGREES AT 13 MPH*...20 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...958 MB...28.29 INCHES

It may be gone sooner than they thought.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Looking at the radar, it is also pulling dry air in from the west.

ALL is good news. Hopefully it will continue to speed up and exit quicker than predicted.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SUMMARY OF 1100 PM EDT...0300 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...33.8N 77.4W
ABOUT 35 MI...60 KM SE OF WILMINGTON NORTH CAROLINA
ABOUT 70 MI...115 KM SW OF CAPE LOOKOUT NORTH CAROLINA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...*100 MPH*...155 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...*NE OR 45 DEGREES AT 13 MPH*...20 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...958 MB...28.29 INCHES


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

@newfieannie, Dorian is coming to see you too:

WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
CHANGES WITH THIS ADVISORY:

The Canadian Hurricane Center has issued a Hurricane Watch for
*all of Nova Scotia*, a Tropical Storm Watch for Prince Edward Island
and for the Magdalen Islands, and for New Brunswick from Fundy
National Park to Shediac.

Also a Tropical Storm Watch was issued for
Newfoundland from Francois to Boat Harbour.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Perfect! Going to bed. Gotta work tomorrow. 

Good luck to those further east than us.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm wondering about @Little Quacker in NC.
Her new house is in the Northeastern part of the state, and very near the water.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Another increase in forward speed, and another decrease in sustained winds.

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCUAT5+shtml/060501.shtml
SUMMARY OF 100 AM EDT...0500 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...34.0N 77.1W
ABOUT 40 MI...70 KM ENE OF WILMINGTON NORTH CAROLINA
ABOUT 55 MI...85 KM SW OF CAPE LOOKOUT NORTH CAROLINA
MAXIMUM *SUSTAINED WINDS...90 MPH*...150 KM/H
PRESENT *MOVEMENT...NE OR 45 DEGREES AT 15 MPH*...24 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...958 MB...28.29 INCHES

This track takes the eye just to the East of Cape Lookout, but directly over Cape Hatteras. 

Hatteras Island has already lost all power, and the eye is still 120 miles away.
It will be around 4-5 more hours before Dorian makes landfall there. (If it does)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SUMMARY OF 200 AM EDT...0600 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...34.2N 76.8W
ABOUT 30 MI...50 KM SSW OF CAPE LOOKOUT NORTH CAROLINA
ABOUT 55 MI...90 KM E OF WILMINGTON NORTH CAROLINA
MAXIMUM *SUSTAINED WINDS...90 MPH*...150 KM/H
PRESENT *MOVEMENT...NE OR 45 DEGREES AT 15 MPH*...24 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...958 MB...28.29 INCHES


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> @newfieannie, Dorian is coming to see you too:
> 
> WATCHES AND WARNINGS
> --------------------
> ...


 yeah I'm watching. same old crowd are saying it's just hype by the media and whatnot but I'm getting ready.i remember another one similar to this. I was on the ocean then. all I got to do today is gas up and take in some decorations on the fence and whatnot. I always have plenty food and water on hand so I don't have to rush out and get that. I'm thankful for this nice solid little house. ~Georgia


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Still hurricane force wind gusts on Outer Banks.

...HURRICANE WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT... ...STORM SURGE WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT... * LOCATIONS AFFECTED - Rodanthe - Buxton - Hatteras Village * WIND - LATEST LOCAL FORECAST: Equivalent Cat 1 Hurricane force wind - Peak Wind Forecast: 65-85 mph with gusts to 110 mph - Window for Tropical Storm force winds: until early this evening - Window for Hurricane force winds: until late this afternoon NWS


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SUMMARY OF 700 AM EDT...1100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...35.0N 76.0W
ABOUT 30 MI...50 KM WSW OF CAPE HATTERAS NORTH CAROLINA
ABOUT 40 MI...65 KM NE OF CAPE LOOKOUT NORTH CAROLINA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...90 MPH...150 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NE OR 50 DEGREES AT 14 MPH...22 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...956 MB...28.23 INCHES


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SUMMARY OF 800 AM EDT...1200 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...35.2N 75.7W
ABOUT 10 MI...15 KM WSW OF CAPE HATTERAS NORTH CAROLINA
MAXIMUM *SUSTAINED WINDS...90 MPH*...150 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...*NE OR 50 DEGREES AT 14 MPH*...22 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...956 MB...28.23 INCHES.

It appears the worst is over at my location. Amazingly, we never lost power. It blinked once around 3:30 AM. I haven't been outside but can't see any damage aside from some small tree limbs down.

It seems I've dodged a bullet this time.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, I jinxed myself, because as soon as I mentioned not losing power, it went out. I'll crank up the generator if it doesn't come back on soon.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

I had 4 inches of rain and it was breezy. I also dodged the bullet. 

I hope those down east fair as well.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The eye is starting to pull away from Cape Hatteras.
https://radar.weather.gov/radar_lite.php?product=NCR&rid=MHX&loop=yes

It's still blowing hard here (30 MPH), with gusts up to 60 MPH, but conditions should keep improving rapidly as the day goes by. 

I'm operating on generator power now since it may be a long time before the grid is restored.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Dorian has "left the building".
Next stop, Nova Scotia?:

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCUAT5+shtml/061359.shtml
SUMMARY OF 1000 AM EDT...1400 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...35.4N 75.2W
ABOUT *25 MI...40 KM NE OF CAPE HATTERAS* NORTH CAROLINA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...90 MPH...150 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NE OR 50 DEGREES AT 14 MPH...22 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...956 MB...28.23 INCHES


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

looks like we're going to bear the brunt of it. power will be out for sure although I'm on the main line and will be one of the first to come back on. they are forecasting some pile of rain also

. I have a few more things to put away and I forgot my awning so I will tie that up with plastic and bungie cords. I'm worried about those 2 oak trees in the neighbors yard. they tower over my roof. they likely been there over a hundred years though and Juan was worse than this.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

https://www.mychamplainvalley.com/n...rricane-dorian-blows-just-off-north-carolina/

"Ocracoke Island resident Leslie Lanier says some residents on the thin strip of land on North Carolina’s coast have had to climb into their attics because of high water from Hurricane Dorian .

Lanier said via text message Friday morning that some first floors have been flooded. But she added that the water level has started to drop. Lanier owns a bookstore on the Outer Banks island. She said she’s OK but “nervous and worried.”

Dorian came ashore Friday morning at Cape Hatteras on North Carolina’s Outer Banks."


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The light at the end of the tunnel.







Still no idea when power will be restored since I just got a call from them saying they will start making repairs as soon as conditions allow them to work safely.

Edited to add: 
It's almost Noon, and the Sun is now shining for the first time since Tuesday morning!


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

glad it wasn't bad for you BFF and other southern folks


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The light at the end of the tunnel.
> View attachment 79264
> 
> Still no idea when power will be restored since I just got a call from them saying they will start making repairs as soon as conditions allow them to work safely.
> ...


Glad you and yours came out good, sunshine always makes things feel better. Hoping you get your electricity back soon.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

What a difference 12 hours makes:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> glad it wasn't bad for you BFF and other southern folks





no really said:


> Glad you and yours came out good, sunshine always makes things feel better. Hoping you get your electricity back soon.


Thank you very much, ladies.

The power is still out, but the skies are Carolina blue the and generator is humming softly.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Wow! My first hurricane, but not really as I am still in Portsmouth, VA so we are just getting some good rain. I am scared as I can't get out to my Hertford-Soundside property until Sunday...although my best friend Wise Dan(that is what I call him. LOL)will go out there tomorrow and have a look. Then he'll meet me out there Sunday AM and see what is what. I so hope everyone in that destructive path is OK, and livestock and pets came through well, and are non injured and that losses are not too great. Our Mother Earth gives us everything we need but I sure wish she didn't get the hiccups or have tantrums!


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Great PIxs Bearfoot! Thanks!!!


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

I never heard a generator "humming softly." Just what do you put in it Bearfoot? LOL


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Little Quacker in NC said:


> Wow! *My first hurricane*, but not really as I am still in Portsmouth, VA so we are just getting some good rain.


The best place to be during a hurricane is somewhere it's *not*.

I imagine your house held up fine though.
Good luck.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Little Quacker in NC said:


> I never heard a generator "humming softly." Just what do you put in it Bearfoot? LOL


Just the finest non-ethanol gasoline. 

It's a Honda Eu2000i, and it's so quiet that I can't hear it over the sound of the TV at normal volume even though it's outside on a porch less than 12 feet from where I'm sitting.

It only weighs 50 lbs, my wife can crank it with one hand and I've run it up to 12 hours on 0.93 gallons of gas while powering a large upright freezer, a large refrigerator/freezer, some lamps, the TV and the computer plus keeping phones and flashlights charged.

https://www.chainsawjournal.com/honda-eu2000i-inverter-generator/


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Little Quacker in NC said:


> Great PIxs Bearfoot! Thanks!!!


I steal them from here
The TV tower is about 3 miles from me and 2000 feet tall so I can see it from my house
It's about 80 mile Southeast of your location:

https://www.witn.com/cams
This was view from the tower the evening before the storm approached:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Power was restored at 3:30 today after being out for around 31 hours, and the generator ran for 30 of those on around 2.5 gallons of fuel. 

Have I mentioned that I LOVE that Honda generator?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> Hatteras Island might get split in 2 again.


I thought about what you had said when I saw this picture of HWY 12 on Ocracoke Island:








For those not familiar with the Outer Banks, that's the only highway on the island. 
It runs end to end, right down the center, and there are no bridges at either end.
https://www.bing.com/maps?q=ocracoke+island+hwy+12&FORM=HDRSC4


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I thought about what you had said when I saw this picture of HWY 12 on Ocracoke Island:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a mess.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Fantastic photos BFF!

I'm glad all is well now for you, Quacker, and others.

And, thanks for the reminder about that incredible generator (you had talked about this before, and I forgot to put it on my wish-list). It's on there now!

Edited to add: I don't know what kind of magic that Honda pulled, but I can hardly believe the product description: _"The EU2200i operates at 48 to 57 dBA, which is less noise than a normal conversation."_

That is just incredible!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

CajunSunshine said:


> Edited to add: I don't know what kind of magic that Honda pulled, but I can hardly believe the product description: _"The EU2200i operates at 48 to 57 dBA, which is less noise than a normal conversation."_
> 
> That is just incredible!


I didn't believe all the hype until I actually heard one running.
I can hear my neighbor's almost as well as I can mine, and his will burn 5 gallons every 6-8 hours.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Dorian, the storm that just won't quit, is now sitting over Nova Scotia, but won't be there for long.

SUMMARY OF 800 PM AST...0000 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...45.0N 62.9W
ABOUT 45 MI...75 KM NE OF HALIFAX NOVA SCOTIA
MAXIMUM *SUSTAINED WINDS...100 MPH*...155 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...*NE OR 35 DEGREES AT 30 MPH*...48 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...960 MB...28.35 INCHES


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

That's one powerful storm! To still be that strong for this long and that far north is amazing.
I'm glad it didn't hit the U.S. the way the Bahama got it and everybody stayed out of danger.
Thanks for posting all that info Bearfoot, firsthand experience is the best help.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I thought about what you had said when I saw this picture of HWY 12 on Ocracoke Island:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was just there 2 weeks ago on vacation ..... incredible


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Sounds like parts of Nova Scotia were hit pretty hard with 100 mph winds.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> Sounds like parts of Nova Scotia were hit pretty hard with 100 mph winds.


I'm wondering how it's affecting @newfieannie, and I still haven't heard if @Little Quacker in NC had any damages at her place.

Our worst was some tree limbs lost from a big pine in the front yard.



LT2108 said:


> was just there 2 weeks ago on vacation ..... incredible


That was lucky timing for you.
I know some who had to cut their vacation short due to the mandatory evacuations.
I prefer going there later in the Fall or Winter.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I hope newfieannie is OK. I know there was power loss in parts of Nova Scotia so maybe she doesn't have power.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

MoonRiver said:


> I hope newfieannie is OK. I know there was power loss in parts of Nova Scotia so maybe she doesn't have power.


It looks like they got hit pretty hard:
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/dorian-cleanup-aftermath-nova-scotia-dorian-1.5275182


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wr said:


> It looks like they got hit pretty hard:


Hopefully she's prepared for a power outage and will be back soon.
That crane collapse picture was on the national news here tonight.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Hopefully she's prepared for a power outage and will be back soon.
> That crane collapse picture was on the national news here tonight.


I think she'd be fairly well prepared and her son seems to keep pretty close tabs on her too. Hopefully, she'll be able to check in soon.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wr said:


> I think she'd be fairly well prepared and her son seems to keep pretty close tabs on her too.


I would think so too.

With all the trees and power lines down it may just take a few days.
Even our cell phone service was spotty for a day or so.

I think there was some damage to their antennas on the closest tower, along with the power issues, because it all cleared up about the time our power came back on.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

back online. yes I was well prepared. mostly leaves and branches from the neighbors oak trees in my yard. I didn't hear much except for the acorns beating against the window. no trees down on my street.

my neighbor was afraid for his house and took the monster one down a couple days before the storm. other people didn't fare so well. trees down all over .they are doing a fantastic job of cleaning up though.

power will be out for days in places. my little camper in the country didn't move. my son checked everything after the storm. he lives 40 miles away but has been in here 3 times. I keep telling him I'm fine. I didn't even lose water.

that crane falling could have been really bad. as far as I can see there have been no serious accidents or loss of life from this one which is the main thing. ~Georgia


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Been waiting on you to check in , Georgia.


----------

